# Bringing a Mac desktop computer in with a Residente work visa?



## msmac (Feb 8, 2014)

I seem to read conflicting information on this all over the internet. Not sure if the rules are different for those on tourist visa vs. other visas?

I have a job at a school in Monterrey, Mexico and will be moving down for the foreseeable future this July. Driving across the border at Laredo in a VW Beetle with a few key items and my dog. Having the rest shipped in a POD to the border, then will retrieve it later with help from friends in Mexico.

I really dislike a laptop for many things and want to bring my desktop for personal use at home. 

Anyone that knows what the real deal is on this, please chime in! 

thanks!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

A laptop you can bring in without issue. A Desktop they may want you to pay some taxes on. When you cross the border, go to the "declare" line and wait for your turn. Its helpful to have a list of everything you have with you, and apply yard sale prices to each item of value. They dont care about clothes and stuff, just the electronics and other "valuable" items like tools and other whatnot.

Make sure its used and not new in the box. I would apply a price to it like $300 usd or something. You may need to pay something, not much, but something. Oh, dont mention its a MAC either. Just wrap it in some blankets and call it a computer.

I've crossed back and forth a few times and have had to pay $75 USD for over 2,000 worth of items each trip.....but I was loaded down heavy.


----------



## msmac (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. May I ask what type of visa you were crossing with? I will be crossing in Laredo.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are going to work in Mexico, you must get a residence visa with working permission from INM. Your employer must be involved in that process.


----------



## msmac (Feb 8, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you are going to work in Mexico, you must get a residence visa with working permission from INM. Your employer must be involved in that process.


Thank you, yes I know this. I am blessed to be working for a school with many years of employing expat educators from the US. My employer is already in the process of application for my work visa, as I have FedExed all my documents to them and will be able to pick up my visa from the consulate near me in the US before I cross the border.

Still wondering about bringing a desktop?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Since you have that issue covered, I think that you should have no problem bringing in your computer, along with whatever else you want to bring as personal effects. However, for all electronics, have the receipts to prove that they are over 6 months old, just in case. Value everything at garage sale prices, just in case. Tyoe that all up in a nice, neat list; just in case.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

msmac said:


> Thank you, yes I know this. I am blessed to be working for a school with many years of employing expat educators from the US. My employer is already in the process of application for my work visa, as I have FedExed all my documents to them and will be able to pick up my visa from the consulate near me in the US before I cross the border.
> 
> Still wondering about bringing a desktop?


The first time I crossed as with with a tourist Visa. When I made it to Monterrey my immigration lawyer completed the steps for the then called,FM3.

Like I said, you can bring a desktop computer, you just need to pay some taxes to bring it in with you at the border. Google" what can I bring in to mexico on a tourist visa"...everything on that list is tax free if under the "limit"....everything that is not on that list you will need to declare and possibly pay some taxes.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Since you have that issue covered, I think that you should have no problem bringing in your computer, along with whatever else you want to bring as personal effects. However, for all electronics, have the receipts to prove that they are over 6 months old, just in case. Value everything at garage sale prices, just in case. Tyoe that all up in a nice, neat list; just in case.


I did all of the above when I crossed except having receipts for the items. If you had the receipt for what/when you paid for the item then that would give away your "yard sale" prices. Just be cool, the Mexican Government does not have a Kelly Blue Book price for each item you are bringing in, however if you have a nice neat list like ****** suggested, then it helps and shows them you are prepared.

Most Macs, like mine, have the date printed on the bottom of the device or where the serial number is. If they even care how old it is.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> The first time I crossed as with with a tourist Visa. When I made it to Monterrey my immigration lawyer completed the steps for the then called,FM3.
> 
> Like I said, you can bring a desktop computer, you just need to pay some taxes to bring it in with you at the border. Google" what can I bring in to mexico on a tourist visa"...everything on that list is tax free if under the "limit"....everything that is not on that list you will need to declare and possibly pay some taxes.


As I'm sure you know, Conor, the rules have changed since you first came to Mexico. Now anyone coming to work here has to apply for a residence visa at a Mexican Consulate in their home country, as the OP is in the process of doing. So she will be coming into the country on a residence visa, not a tourist visa.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

yes, I know. I applied in my home country as well, however the process was complete when I actually got to Monterrey. 

Regardless of what type visa you have, the point is you can bring in whatever you want, to a point, as long as you are willing to pay taxes on it.

I would also not try to be sneaky as well and go through the non-declare line. Once you pass there, if you get caught at the border of the "free zone" then you are in deep pucky if you can't show that you declared the items and paid the tax.

Also OP, I assume that you will be getting your cars temporary importation sticker at the border as well, correct? What year is your VW Beetle?


----------



## msmac (Feb 8, 2014)

No plans to be sneaky -although the computer will be wrapped well for transport. 

Yes, I will be in the declare line anyway because my dog will be coming in with me and sitting in the front seat for all to see ;-)

I will be getting the car sticker at the border. My New Beetle is a 2001.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

msmac said:


> No plans to be sneaky -although the computer will be wrapped well for transport.
> 
> Yes, I will be in the declare line anyway because my dog will be coming in with me and sitting in the front seat for all to see ;-)
> 
> I will be getting the car sticker at the border. My New Beetle is a 2001.


No problem then. With such a small car they wont give you much problems...you'll zip right through. 

Make sure you have a few hundred bucks worth of MXN pesos with you before you cross. Trying to find a n ATM at the border is a pain especially if you need to pay taxes on anything you are bringing in. You need to pay right there on the spot once they do their inspection, and from what I saw they dont accept credit cards...they may now, but not when I crossed, Plus for tolls and gas. I would refrain from using your credit or debit card close to the border. Identity theft is on the rise in Mexico and close to the border is where it seems to occur more frequently. Gas Stations, OXXO, etc.


----------



## oaxacocruz (Jan 9, 2012)

msmac said:


> I seem to read conflicting information on this all over the internet. Not sure if the rules are different for those on tourist visa vs. other visas?
> 
> I have a job at a school in Monterrey, Mexico and will be moving down for the foreseeable future this July. Driving across the border at Laredo in a VW Beetle with a few key items and my dog. Having the rest shipped in a POD to the border, then will retrieve it later with help from friends in Mexico.
> 
> ...





i strongly suggest you contact the Mexican emigration authorities and get the facts from them instead of the internet, good luck!, and the school you would be working for, should be able to advise on this matter maybe and very probably do all of the paper work for you, best wishes, antonio cruz.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

oaxacocruz said:


> i strongly suggest you contact the Mexican emigration authorities and get the facts from them instead of the internet, good luck!, .


Normally I would agree with you, however I would tend to trust people that have actually done it, bought the t-shirt, and have the experience. This is Mexico, if you call 3 different Aduana offices on the border with the same question, I bet you get 3 varying answers.

I came through my first time with a Tourist Visa and brought a 42" Samsung TV, Kayak, 2 Laptops, kitchen supplies, a 1978 Puch Moped, and huge bags of clothes (enough for 4 people at that time), plus just a ton of other Random stuff...I listed it all on a tally sheet with Yard Sale prices, they inspected my car lightly, added up the total and let me know what taxes I needed to pay (around 100 usd at the time)

Of course they subtracted what we were allowed to carry in as "tourists" duty free, and added up everything else. I paid then I left. Those are facts.

If its one person with a desktop, then I think you have a 50/50 chance of not paying anything of you just call it a "computer- Value $300"

The list of items you can bring into Mexico is located on the Government website as well as on the back of the declaration bi-fold they give you at airports and bus stations.


----------



## oaxacocruz (Jan 9, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> Normally I would agree with you, however I would tend to trust people that have actually done it, bought the t-shirt, and have the experience. This is Mexico, if you call 3 different Aduana offices on the border with the same question, I bet you get 3 varying answers.
> 
> I came through my first time with a Tourist Visa and brought a 42" Samsung TV, Kayak, 2 Laptops, kitchen supplies, a 1978 Puch Moped, and huge bags of clothes (enough for 4 people at that time), plus just a ton of other Random stuff...I listed it all on a tally sheet with Yard Sale prices, they inspected my car lightly, added up the total and let me know what taxes I needed to pay (around 100 usd at the time)
> 
> ...


I wish I could answer all of your questions, but even I as a dual citizenship holder am finding it complicated to find a way to make it to my homeland and enjoy my retirement worry free with the check I get fro disability all what i can say is; I would keep on posting info as I find it, maybe looking for expats in mexico on face book could help? I do not know but I will keep on trying good luck to all and best wishes.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Never heard of anyone paying duty on used computers as log as you don't have a car full of them. For both 180 day tourists and resident visas .... it's just a personal item


----------



## oaxacocruz (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea, I think there re some things you do not pay anything on stuff like computers, bicycles, tools and books, but i can not say for sure what exactly it is duty free items i will try to contact my consulate to find out though and then i could post here for your info.


----------

